# Nothing has changed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian authorities must free protester convicted by military court | Amnesty International


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egyptian authorities must free protester convicted by military court | Amnesty International


More details here

Egyptian military jails activist - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------

